# Route to Italy ?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Now decided to travel to Italy end August September, Dover - Dunkerque
We think we will head for the lakes around Como and see how we feel before travelling on.

Question, which route should we take we are in no hurry and hate motorways but love the minor ones.
Suggestions please.

Paul and Ann

"Hapiness is no white bits"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a quick search.

You won't have to look far as there has been an extensive thread running for the past few days on exactly this topic.  

Dave


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Route to Italy*



Thanks,we have now found the best NON toll routes to Italy, from past posts.

Paul and Ann


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, try this one for size, an 
original Automobile Club route from the 60's:
Dunkirk Bethune Arras Soissons Troyes Dijon Chalons sur Saone Macon Bourg en Bresse Chambery Modane Lanslebourg Mont Cenis and enter Italy at Susa. Did it Italy to UK a few years ago for old times sake. Wonderful if you have the time.
saluti,
eddied


----------

